# Need Help Wiring an Estop to a Teco 7300cv



## eplexus (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a working Teco 7300cv suppling my SBL16. it's currently set up with two remote momentary switches, in a three wire PNP, configuration(I haven't cut in a FWD/REV switch yet).

All is good and it works as expected.

I now want to wire in an older Estop that I have, but the Teco manual is a little thin with the details. My Estop is a momentary with NO and NC contacts. I know I can wire it, using the NC contacts, in series with my current stop switch. I'd rather use the separate estop inputs in the Teco, so I can adjust the spin down.

How is it wired? Like the stop switch, but using the NO contacts, 24V on one side and the other side wired to either contact A or B?
..or is it wired across contacts A and B?
Will a momentary work at all?
..or...?

TIA,
Eric​


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 16, 2014)

A momentary contact switch should work, it would have the same effect as pushing the existing stop button.  Just wire them in series.  I would purchase a Push-to-Stop, maintained, Twist-Release, E-Stop switch.  These usually have NO contacts.

It could be wired in series with your current stop switch, or just replace your current stop switch with an E-Stop switch.  Keep in mind, this is not a true E-stop when done this way.  The drive is still powered up, but stopped, assuming everything is working correctly.

A better way to do the E-stop circuit is shown on page 3-15 of the manual, it cuts power to the drive.


----------



## eplexus (Jul 17, 2014)

My Teco manual doesn't show anything relevent to Estop wiring on page 3-15. Might be a different revision. 

I'm trying to avoid wiring the Estop switch in series with the stop switch. I really just need to know how others with a Teco 7300. wired  up an Estop using either "contact" A, B, or both.

Eric


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 17, 2014)

Here is a link to the TECO manual I was looking at.  https://www.tecowestinghouse.com/Manuals/CV7300 Instruction Manual 11-05.pdf

On the upper left corner of page 3-15 it shows the incoming power connections to the VFD, with a contactor powering up the drive.  This would be the proper way of putting in a true E-Stop.  If this is not what you want to do, then, after reviewing the the manual, I don't see any way other than putting a NC contact in series with the existing stop switch, per the drawing on page 4-23.


----------



## eplexus (Jul 17, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> Here is a link to the TECO manual I was looking at.  https://www.tecowestinghouse.com/Manuals/CV7300 Instruction Manual 11-05.pdf
> 
> On the upper left corner of page 3-15 it shows the incoming power connections to the VFD, with a contactor powering up the drive.  This would be the proper way of putting in a true E-Stop.  If this is not what you want to do, then, after reviewing the the manual, I don't see any way other than putting a NC contact in series with the existing stop switch, per the drawing on page 4-23.



Thanks for the link Jim. 

Oh, that picture! It's on page 3-12 of my manual. 

On pages 4-14, 4-34, 4-35 of the manual you posted, they describe an Estop function that can be connected, separate from the stop switch, to one or two of the multi function inputs. That's what I'm trying to use. That Estop function has a programmable deacceleration.

I sent an email to Teco support about it. We'll see what they have to say.

Eric


----------

